# Help fixing sata hdd sata connector broke!!!!!



## mullered07 (Nov 28, 2008)

ok i have a pracically brand new 250gb sata hdd, i thinks its seagate. anyway it has been forcefully pulled from a machine resulting in the sata power connector breaking, the pins are still in tact, however the plastic backing for them has broke off and i cant find it heres kind of what i mean, the red area (the plastic backing) isnt there, its just the pins: please xcuse my crappy paint job, and it doesnt have the molex power as pictured, only sata 







now stupidly i tried using a bit of card behind the pins, just to see if it would work. it wasnt going to be a permanent fix but like i said just wanted to see, it didnt, i need somthing non conductive that i can superglue to the back of the pins or similar so the power cable stays on and flush. any ideas ? 

also thinking maybe if anyone has an old sata drive that doesnt work (must have sata power) maybe you could throw that my way, postage would be covered and maybe somthing extra depending, pm's welcomed.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 28, 2008)

ok update: managed to find an old wd 40gb sata hdd and it has a sata power connector, just snapped the plastic off it and am about to superglue it on to the 250gb one, hopefully thats all it will need, damn wish i had a camera, would make a nice ghetto mod project log kind of  will post back results when ive glued it and tested it out 

edit: is superglue conductive?


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

Superglue is not conductive, at least not to a high amount.

Other option could be to solder the wires, I did that to a Raptor that broke the power plug on it


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 28, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Superglue is not conductive, at least not to a high amount.
> 
> Other option could be to solder the wires, I did that to a Raptor that broke the power plug on it



solder the wires to what ? the cable? all the pins are in tact and still attached to the hdd its just the plastic backing, meh im gonna superglue the shit out of it and hope for the best lol.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 28, 2008)

well seems to be working ok, the superglue turned out to be crap however when i plugged the sata power cable into it, that seems to be enough to hold the plastic in place and make sure the pins are in the right places  i now have a 250gb download drive


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ya, I cut back the cable because the plastic piece that holds the pings broke, so the wires are directly soldered to the pins and then covered in glue so they don't touch each other.

Your up and running!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 28, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Ya, I cut back the cable because the plastic piece that holds the pings broke, so the wires are directly soldered to the pins and then covered in glue so they don't touch each other.
> 
> Your up and running!



yea just a bit dubious doing it this way as all is holding the pastic and the pins in the right spot is the actual power conecctor if you follow me. thats sounds like a good idea, only i dont have a soldering gun, just relised how small my case is getting aswelll i thought it was quite big when i first got it, although i had quite a bit of trouble getting that 2nd hdd in due to my 4850's 

time for a full tower in the new year im thinking  although might re-do the cable managment this weekend, see if that helps out any  cheers for ur help anyway


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 28, 2008)

well - if it starts having issues - you could always order a new connector from Digi-Key, and install it . . . take a little soldering skills, but not impossible.


----------

